# First trip



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

We have just returned from Whitby and stayed at www.hookshousefarm.co.uk

The price was £10.00 for two adults, two dogs, electricity, use of showers/loos etc and of course a water tap.

The view of the bay from the "kitchen" window was amazing. We left the curtains open at night an simply enjoyed the night time view!

There are a sheep and cows tottering about, and a cry of seagulls at 8 in the morning.

But, if this is what motorhoming is about, give me more!

Alas, I must now wash up from the comfort of my house kitchen where the view of the garden shed does not quite compare!

Rapide561


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Robin Hoods Bay.
We lived in Scarborough on the late 50's early 60's and the coast up that way was a favourite escape area in the summer.

You have been lucky though. In winter it has a reputation for snow.
Blockages due to snow were a frequent hazzard on the Scarborough/Whitby road.

Glad you enjoyed your few days and are thirsting for more.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Bookmarked this as we have planned to go to Whitby for a long time!! This site sounds just right!! Ana xx


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> We have just returned from Whitby and stayed at www.hookshousefarm.co.uk
> 
> The price was £10.00 for two adults, two dogs, electricity, use of showers/loos etc and of course a water tap.
> 
> ...


Hi Rapide 561

Just to remind you of that bit of Yorkshire and that site, some pictures ...we went there in September.......great position, pleasant owner, not too expensive


































If you would like to read a bit more about our visit go to this thread

Destination Yorkshire <<<<<click here

Mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Looks like a lovely site, would it be suitable for an RV ? 
I've looked at the web site and there is no mention of restricted access.. or restricted size.. but it is on a B road, what is your opinion .. :?:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Looks like a lovely site, would it be suitable for an RV ?
> I've looked at the web site and there is no mention of restricted access.. or restricted size.. but it is on a B road, what is your opinion .. :?:


Hi Scotjimland

The road leading to the site has busses and coaches using it so you would be OK.

The site itself is mostly sloping so levelling blocks will be needed, there are hard access roadways but no hardstandings ...except the entrance area immediately inside the gate. Maybe in winter they may let you park there.
The site owner has loads of timber levelling blocks available for folk without them, while we were there, a neewbie motorhomer arrived and she sorted out blocks for them and helped them get sited, its that sort of a place. The pitches with electricity hook up are not so sloping, they are mostly at the top of the field and back on to the road. This is not too bad as far as noise goes, the road was not busy during the evening and night. During our stay I think we paid £13 a night with hook up. Some folk may think it is a tad expensive for what is basically a field with showers but IMHO it is worth the extra for the situation.
Walks and cycling around the site are great, the walk down into Robin Hoods Bay is "all down" and "all up" on the way back :lol: :lol: there is a traffic free cycleway ( old railway line) to Whitby or in the other direction to Ravenscar.

When we arrived here we we on a whizz around Yorkshire ....we liked the site and area so much we stayed several nights instead of just one.

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Whitby at hookshousefarm*

Hi

I should maybe have mentioned a bit more.

Jill (the owner) let us park on the hard standing which is usually the "pull up and check in area".

Jill is open at Christmas and if I can get Xmas eve off work we are going back.

The very top of the site was fairly dry but admittedly on grass. Jill is very helpful and collecting money seemed to be the last thing on her mind. I had to track her down on the last day to pay! I liked that as I felt that being new to it all there was a lot to do, gas bottles, hook up etc etc and felt as though I had all the time in the world!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike, sounds great  

The three main things are .. location, location, location, ... and at £12 a night it's no more expensive than a club site ... :wink: 

Cheers


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Way back (just after Noha had unloaded) My boss a Welshman living in Bradford called us Gypsey cause we went campig/carevanning every weekend - left early every Friday

The one Easyer he hired a caravan and went to Whitby 

he bought a carvan

We left and moved to live in the lake district
Here are a pic taken on a dat out this week from just above the CC site at Grange


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Two more


----------

